# Kuckuck !



## StefanS (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nach recht langer Abwesenheit (wer weiss, dass ich in Toulouse lebe, weiss auch, wo ich arbeite - und dass das seit Jahren längst kein Spass mehr ist) schaue ich wieder einmal ins Forum. Viele Namen sind mir unbekannt, andere sind mir nach wie vor vertraut (worüber ich mich sehr freue). 

Das Forum ist ja richtig gewachsen, Kompliment ! Ich werde zunächst vor allem lesen und dann wieder intensiver einsteigen. Soooo heftig wie früher wirds wohl nimmer, ich will aber sehen, ob ich beitragen kann.

Anbei das letzte Foto vom Teich - er hat sich über die Jahre prächtig entwickelt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Kurt (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Hallo Stefan!

Schön, dich wieder in  unserer Runde zu haben. Die Forenrunde freut sich sicher auf interessante Beiträge und Diskussionen.

Grüße vom BOdensee,
Kurt

P.S.: deine Blütenpracht macht neidisch - meine Seerosen sind erst bei Knospen knapp unter der Oberfläche   -   aber lang kann es nicht mehr dauern...


----------



## Dr.J (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Hallo Stefan,

das ist ja ein Ding. Ich freue mich, dich hier wieder zu lesen. Auf regen Austausch. 

:willkommen


----------



## Kalle (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Hi Stefan,

welcome back.  

Mir gings genauso, war ca. ein gutes Jahr nicht mehr im Forum. Hat sich viel getan. Viele neue User hier.


----------



## Dodi (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Hallo Stefan!

Schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen.
Willkommen zurück!


----------



## Eugen (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Hallo Stefan,

schön, dass du dich entschlossen hast, wieder aktiver zu werden.  

Herzlich willkommen !!!!


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Hallo Stefan.


Herzlich Willkommen zurück in unseren Reihen! Ich wollte es eben fast nicht glauben..... 


Ja, das Forum ist in den letzten Jahren stark gewachsen. Wir versuchen, wie schon früher, das Beste daraus zu machen. 
Wenn Du dazu wieder beitragen möchtest, würde mich das sehr freuen.


Viele Grüße nach Frankreich,

Annett


----------



## Silke (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Hallo Stefan,
ich freu mich auch, daß du wieder dabei bist. 
Und natürlich auf deine neuen Beiträge...


----------



## karsten. (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

:troet 2 :sekt 

schön Dich wieder zu lesen !

mfG
ein "Teichloser"


----------



## juergen-b (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

servus alter freund,

bin auch erst seit kurzem hier wieder teilaktiv ......... freut mich dich zu lesen!!!


----------



## jochen (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Hallo Stefan,

ich denke mal, 
wer jemals seine Hände in Teichwasser getaucht hat, und mit viel Freude dieses Hobby betreibt, freut sich genau wie ich auf deine Rückkehr in das Forenleben.

Schön das du wieder etwas Zeit für uns aufbringen möchtest.


----------



## Joachim (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

... wenn der Kuckuck ruft ist die Badesaison eröffnet - hat mein Vater immer gesagt. Das scheint ja nun auch für die Teichsaison zu gelten. 

Hallo Stefan, und welcome back! 

Hat sich zwar sicher einiges geändert hier (und nicht nur die Userzahlen  )- aber ich denke, du wirst dich hier schnell wieder richtig zu hause fühlen.


----------



## Angsthase (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Willkommen im Forum!

Für Fragen rund um den Teichbau kann ich dir die Fachbeiträge empfehlen. Außerdem kannst du mit der Suchfunktion Antworten auf bereits gestellte Fragen finden.




 


Auch wenn wir uns nicht kennen:

Idealer Zeitpunkt, um ein großes Dankeschön für deine Fachbeiträge auszusprechen. Mir haben sie weitaus mehr geholfen als jegliche Literatur, und so geht es wohl dutzenden/hunderten anderen Personen hier auch.


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Hallo Tim,

Du hast da aber die "falschen" Fachbeiträge verlinkt... das sind doch nur die Anleitungen, zur erweiterten Forennutzung (Bilder usw.).


----------



## KlausS. (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Hallo
Ich sag einfach auchmal "Hallo", denn ich denke das ich von einem erfahrenen Hasen einiges lernen kann. 

Gruss aus dem Badischen

Klaus


----------



## Frank (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Na des iss ein Ding,

ich klapp mein Läppi auf und da springt mir der Stefan schon entgegen. 

Schön, das du den Weg zu uns noch gefunden hast.  
Auch ich freue mich sehr wieder was von dir zu lesen!
Ich hoffe du hast deine "Pause" schöpferisch genutzt und kannst uns hier wieder mit vielen wertvollen Beiträgen weiterhelfen.


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Servus Stefan

Ich freue mich von ganzen Herzen das du wieder, nach (zu)langer Abstinenz, dein Wissen weitergeben willst  .

Freue mich schon für uns auf deine Teich "News" und Veränderungen. Auch auf dein "Ausgebautes" Wissen und Erfahrungen rund um den Teich.

Wünsche Dir ein schönes Wochenende
vom Momentan "Teichlosen"


----------



## fleur (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Hallo Stefan,

obwohl wir uns nicht kennen, freue ich mich gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz besonders über deine Rückkehr im Forum  
Da unsere Teiche etwa auf dem gleichen Längen- und Breitengrad liegen, konnte ich deine Erfahrungen fast 1 : 1 übernehmen  

Gut, daß dir A....s doch wieder mehr Luft läßt  

beste Grüße
Carin


----------



## Martin a. B. (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

  Stefan

Auch ich freue mich sehr, mal wieder was von dir zu lesen.
Haben uns echt Sorgen gemacht.

Also wieder Herzlich willkommen.   

Martin a. B. 2


----------



## StefanS (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ... überwältigt ! Glaubt mir, ich war einfach ausgepowert, da ging nichts mehr. Danke an Eugen, der den letzten Kick gegeben hat, mich zurückzumelden.

Ganz besonders neugierig bin ich - unbekannterweise - wegen fleur/Carin, die ja nur etwa zwei Autostunden nördlich wohnt.

Irgendwie soll heute etwas in den Nachrichten über die schweren Unwetter gestern in Toulouse gekommen sein. Es erwischte mich auf der Heimfahrt: Haselnussgrosse Hagelkörner, die Strassen verwandelten sich blitzartig in wahre Ströme aus Wasser und Eis. Ich bin durch das knietiefe Wasser unter einer Brücke gefahren, mein Kollege 10 Minuten nach mir hat es nicht mehr geschafft: Ein höher gelegenes (!) Rückhaltebecken hat nachgegeben, der Schlamm wurde heute in den Abendstunden noch weggeräumt. So etwas habe ich noch niemals erlebt: Bäume entlaubt, alles kurz und klein geschlagen, Auto ist jetzt Wellblech. Einem Bekannten hat es das Dach seines Technikhauses für den Pool weggefetzt, das ganze Ding mit Hagel aufgefüllt und die Technik einfrieren lassen. Interessant aber (ich will wirklich nicht sagen "schön") das alles spielte sich etwa drei Kilometer vor meiner Hütte ab. Und dort war nichts, kein einziges Hagelkorn. Nur Regen, wenn auch gewaltig.

Das soll es für heute gewesen sein. Danke für das freundliche "welcome back" ! 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Joachim (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kuckuck !*

Moin!

Na da hast du ja nochmal Glück gehabt - wohl ähnlich wie wir in dem Jahr, wo bei uns das Forums-Teichtreffen war. Bei uns wurde es nur merklich kalt und in Leipzig hatte der Hagelsturm ganze Arbeit geleistet ...

Die Bilder von der Gegend um Toulouse hab ich gestern übrigens auch in den Spätnachrichten gesehen, sah wirklich schlimm aus ...


----------

